# what is a good website design program



## smsricky (Sep 22, 2012)

I am looking at building a new website for my biz. At this time i will not be selling online so i dont need a ecommerce site. 

Any pointers on any good programs?
What's the deal with www.wix.com


----------



## decotools (Sep 14, 2012)

It's not really a website builder, but I prefer Wordpress. It's a solid platform and there are endless themes out there. Woothemes.com has some amazing themes built by serious professionals.


----------



## alstephen (Jul 21, 2011)

Same here. Most hosting places have Wordpress available, it is pretty easy and flexible. I have done several sites using Wordpress and I am happy of the outcome. I have done straight HTML and this beats it hands down for keeping content fresh.


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

Get Adobe Dreamweaver, some Lynda.com dvd training on building websites in Dreamweaver and your off with a solid foundation. Oh and it supports the Wordpress php MVC platform too..


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

I bought LM Soft Web Creator 6 and I found it really good. Didnt mind spending the money


----------



## PIMAKING (Aug 13, 2010)

bigcartel can help


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

I think you can create a simple html site by visiting w2school.com or one thing more try a free website, search the free website which is ready made and free of cost edit the site in Dreamweaver and give your content and pictures then upload to your server to make ti live.


----------



## ossumclothing (Mar 15, 2011)

wordpress is more customizable and powerfull with not kill your page loads. yeah there is more you can digg use wordpress


----------



## wiggum (Nov 17, 2006)

Dreamweaver has the advantage of coming bundled with the Adobe Creative Suite, which most printers are probably using anyway.

With Wordpress you just need to make sure you're with a hosting company that keeps their patches up to date. The popularity of platforms like Wordpress means they're targeted by worms and script kiddies pretty regularly and it's a little embarrassing (and sometimes expensive) when your site gets hacked.


----------



## DOUGIE T (Jul 26, 2012)

Has to be dream weaver .


----------



## BrianDawson (Oct 12, 2012)

I came across a site that has a great t-shirt design design interface, but I am not sure whether it is a packaged website, or a custom built site. Some screen printer from Kansas.
Creative Design Tees - Custom Screen Printing and Embroidery for Schools and Businesses

I've played around on the site, and you can custom design t-shirts and even change the imprint colors and text. Looks expensive though.


----------



## ArmoKing (Aug 28, 2012)

I use Weebly

I think its the best option for Free.
ArmoTees.com


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Try joomla. Wordpress is primarily a blog format developer. It has been manipulated into much more then that but at its foundation it is limited. Joomla and virtumart are very powerful. Prestashop is also a good storefront. Both are top of the free and well supported heaps. Both should be easily installed on any decent web hosting control panel.

Just my two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## lray (Feb 1, 2012)

go with dreamweaver if you can spring for the $$. if not, wordpress works great, but i'd recommend buying a domain and not just using yoursitename.wordpress.com.


----------



## macdaddy33 (Jul 26, 2012)

I would recommend using Wordpress every time. Forget Dreamweaver etc. I think whatever you use nothing is as straight forward as people will tell you if you are new to website building. I can not say
enough about Worpress however. My site is e-commerce and created on Wordpress to me it does not look like a blog.


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

I use joomla and CorelDraw for design and AceShop. (An opencart app)


----------



## Coastside (Jun 11, 2010)

I was looking at a few. Then my friend just build one for me on Weebly.com. So i started using that. I dont know anything about computers or graphic design but the site makes it easy. I've just been messing with it and trying different things and im happy with it. I update my site and do all this without any previous knowledge about building websites.


----------



## sdshirtman (Dec 27, 2010)

Forget dream weaver and get yourself a wordpress site. No software required.


----------



## bazkazoo (Nov 19, 2012)

One.com is easy to use but may need expert help with your shopping cart page


----------



## Refugeek (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll vote for Wordpress as well.. it's very flexible, so even if you don't think you need an ecommerce module right now, you can still add such a plugin later. You will also have your site up and running way faster than if you start from scratch with Dreamweaver.


----------

